# Browning Silver



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Has anyone seen this new line of shotguns by Browning. I have a few questions and hopefully you guys can answer them. What is the difference between them and the Browning Gold. Does it have a magazine cutoff and is the action different? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------

